

Students Skeptical Kindle DX Can Replace Textbooks - mjfern
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/05/etextbooks/

======
tumult
Like the RIAA and MPAA, it will take a long time to fell the textbook beast,
and it will thrash about wildly and howl all the while.

The Kindle DX is cool, but what's more exciting is that it seems things are
finally starting to push towards digital publications, more than a decade
after it was already feasible to do so.

This is great, since textbook publishers are basically going to be forced to
publish digital copies, which we can more easily pirate. Yeah, screw textbook
companies.

